# Good place to buy tortoises



## Savannah Neal (Jul 27, 2018)

I need a good trusted place to order or purchase baby tortoises from, and suggestions?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 27, 2018)

Greetings....any thoughts on the type of tort u are interested in?


----------



## Savannah Neal (Jul 27, 2018)

Red foot, hermann, or Egyptian


----------



## Tom (Jul 27, 2018)

Directly from an experienced breeder. They will be able to tell you the whole story of the babies life from day one. And most breeder and sellers don't start babies correctly, so beware.

Here is what happens when they do it wrong:
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/hatchling-failure-syndrome.23493/

By contrast, this is how it _should_ be done:
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-incubate-eggs-and-start-hatchlings.124266/

Reading these two threads will help you understand what questions to ask and what the answers should be. You will be amazed and frustrated at how many sellers answer your questions all wrong, or don't even know the answers.


----------



## wellington (Jul 27, 2018)

@HermanniChris would be the guy for hermanns. Not sure if he has the other two.


----------



## HermanniChris (Jul 27, 2018)

We breed Hermann’s and Egyptians among others.
Check my site: HermanniHaven.com


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 27, 2018)

Welcome.
Before you get multiple tortoises, are you familiar with what keeping even two of one species envolves?
It's very easy to get in over your head.


----------



## Savannah Neal (Jul 27, 2018)

HermanniChris said:


> We breed Hermann’s and Egyptians among others.
> Check my site: HermanniHaven.com



How much for baby hermann or Egyptian ?$


----------

